# Sub. needs work 15+ years snowplowing Naperville area



## naperman (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm looking for work with good company in naperville area or surrounding town call 1 630 263-1063 todd plowed for15+ years.


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

might want to try KCG management think they are looking for plowers in that area


----------



## naperman (Oct 15, 2010)

KCG a good company to work for? pay on time?


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

I am going to work for them this year and so is a couple others from here you can look up there web site KCG MGT LLC


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

yes good company pay every 2 weeks, certified pay rolls through the government because they have schools. use the "SEARCH" tool and u can gather lots of information very quickly.


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

Only thing I could dig up on the search feature was this cluster of a thread...kcg only has 3 posts. Maybe another user name?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=104892

not sure if it helps or now lol.


----------



## naperman (Oct 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys i also worked for mike lorenzo last year i plowed five lots payed me what he owed me but also had to chase checks last one bounced he would not return calls or answer phone but i didnt give up found addresses online and started looking for him finally got check just sucks when you work and do a good job and have to chase your money down! I'm gonna work for Mark at KCG Management this year hope all goes well !!!ussmileyflag


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

We are working for mark @ KCG as well this year. Let it snow brother......:waving:


----------

